# Victoria -- midis and scores



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

Found this site, not sure if posted before.

It has midis and scores of 20 masses and many motets and other stuff by Victoria.

I know they're just midis but they're fun to listen to and give a general idea of the works. Try this for example.


----------

